
Uncrackable? The Collatz Conjecture - sndean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mFpVDpKX70
======
ktamura
Some folks might like this:
[https://gist.github.com/kiyoto/4dbe676711e8e91659b02d72eced5...](https://gist.github.com/kiyoto/4dbe676711e8e91659b02d72eced5446)

